# .38 Super vs 9mm +P...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...How do they compare? Thanks.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. Here are some observations on the 9mm vs 38 Super that might be of use:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/38SuperTo9mm.htm

Best.


----------

